# Free 50hp 1998 Mercury outboard



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Are you looking for the wiring diagram/color coding?
Or possibly the actual wiring harness that comes with the remote controls?


----------



## levip (Dec 4, 2010)

i think youre onto something brett


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

dAYUM! You got that for FREE....
Heck, even if it cost you another grand to fix that's still a good deal!
Thanks for making me jealous dude!


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

Brett thanks i am looking for the one thats come with the controls i guess, if its come solo. oysterbreath i dont think i need a grand to fixe. For what i been investigating the motor was running . So i think it only needs new spark plugs, some carb cleaning and a new propeller. One of the thing they told me was thst the motor has no running power, but you guys think with this bbq burn spark plugs it will run and a busted propeller (will post a pic of the propeller). You be the judge.








Already tested the trim working great, put some power directle to the starter and it jumps good, but i need a cranking batterie to really tested. Overall i think the motor is in working condition they just wanted a new one. [smiley=dancing-smilie.gif]


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Depending on your final setup, side console/center console, the harness and connector plug
are part of the shifter/throttle assembly. needs to be Mercury compatible and fit the number
of pins in the existing connector. The last one I purchased and installed (new)
cost me a little over $200.

http://www.google.com/#hl=en&sugexp=cfis&gs_nf=1&ds=pr&pq=mercury%20controls&cp=16&gs_id=1e&xhr=t&q=mercury+outboard+controls&pf=p&tbm=shop&sclient=psy-ab&oq=mercury+outboardcontrols&aq=0l&aqi=g-l1&aql=f&gs_sm=&gs_upl=&gs_l=&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.,cf.osb&fp=c22360c520dea7c9&biw=1024&bih=629


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks Brett for the info. My problem is that the motor is not going to be use any time soon. I plan on work on it until is perfect condition. Start saving some money in order to buy a 15 to 17 feet skiff hull down in FL and shipped back to PR. So for know i have no idea of the setup i just need a best way to started with out the control. To run some test. Some thing tell me you know a lot about this motor. You have any idea of the compression for that motor.Thanks.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I know nothing.... 

but I do know how to use a Mercury shop manual to find what i need.  

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1288632807

If you have a problem downloading and opening the compressed file, pm me.


I'd be happy with anything over 110 psi, as long as all the cylinders read about the same.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

Fabrication of a heavy duty welded outboard stand. Ohh yes everything was scrap metal from work. FREEEEEEEEEEEE
1/8 steel plate, 1 1/2" galvanize tubing and 4x4 heavy duty square  steel for the base. Still need to install the wheels.









































hope to finished by fryday so i can mount the motor saturday.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

Finally welded the wheels on. Just paint and mount the motor for next week.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

If you're looking to just fire up the engine a engine harness is not required. Just hook up a battery and use a remote starter push button. You can operate the timing and carbs by hand, and manually choke it. Brett is spot on 110psi or better with nothing more than 5% difference between cylinders


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks CreekRunner i will try that..


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

Finally test fit the bracket with a yamaha 40hp from the J16 project. Works really good. I went to high with the wheels but they where freebies so. I am going to add support anyways just to have an excuse to weld and justify the purchase of my linconl ac/dc arc welder. So my wife think it was a $400 well spend.








After that paint.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

After 10 months an update. Well after a couple of months asking a couple of people the about the harness one day the wiring harness the control and even the control cables appered on my desk.
This past weekend decided to start working on it. Check all the cables of the harness everything looks good, the only thing is thats there is no key to start the motor. Any ideas. Change the oil in the lower unit and yesterday knight took the lower unit out to check and replace the impeller. Everything looks very good i dont think this motor have to many hours of use. Next clean the oil tank and oil pump but i not going to used. Clean carbs and install new rebuilding kits. then try to see what happens.


----------



## Mike1974 (Feb 22, 2013)

Did you ever get around to checking compression? I would hate to see you put this time and money in the motor only to find out it had dropped a cylinder. I know that is the first thing I do when checking out a motor, compression test, compression test, compression test!


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks AtTheBrink!!!!!!!! Sunday was the first try to start. I didnt check comprerssion. Today i am going to check spark and if i found someone that had a compression device. 
Put new impeller, gas filter, impeller hose, carb treatment.















































[/URL][/img]


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

first try.








second








That was on sunday. Monday went to the mercury parts dealer to buy the carburators gasket kit and a new oil tank sensor and ask a couple of question. Went to sears and bought a compressor test kit to check the compression 120 to 125 on each cilinder and it has good spark.
So same day try to starded again BINGO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 








This is was happen. The missfire and smoke comes from a treatment that i put first before gas to clean carbs and the system from merc. The first try sunday did not start beacuse i did not know that the choke was electric and in order for gas to flow i had to press the key in and then turn at the same time for gas to flow  [smiley=1-doh.gif]. But not even the guys at the mercury shop explain that to me. So by mistake at that moment i turn the key and buala!!!!!!.  
















Last night change the oil tank sensor and the alarm still on. So next step is either try to realese the level thing with a wire or replace the entire tank, will see.


----------



## danville_marine (Jan 24, 2013)

those floats in the tank get oil soaked and sink to the bottom and tells sensor tanks empty


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

Keelme you have any idea if the thing with wire would work or any other way,or replacing the tank is the only way.


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

hook up some water to that thing before you fry it.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

[smiley=1-biggrin.gif] Yepp on the 4 video water is running is just dark in the video. Thanks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike1974 (Feb 22, 2013)

Glad everything is working out for you. I got burnt once buying a motor that ran but had a bad cylinder. Being a dumb kid at the time I didn't check compression. It would have told me the whole story and saved me a bunch of money. Won't happen again.


----------



## danville_marine (Jan 24, 2013)

> Keelme you have any idea if the thing with wire would work or any other way,or replacing the tank is the only way.


if float is soaked and at the bottom have to replce tank
if running and alarm is going off unplug sensor wire see if it quits


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Remove the oil injection and premix your fuel. I owned the same engine/same year and one year out of warranty the oil pump went and I dropped a cylinder. I rebuilt the powerhead and it was a great engine.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

Well took the desicion and disconnet the VRO. I am not sure if i am missing something. Took the tank oil line to the vro pump and a cutted in two and plugged. Plug the line going to the gas line. Disconnet the to blue wires from the tank sensor. Ummm i think i am missing a step please let know.


----------



## GoldSpoon (Jun 14, 2012)

I like how you made fire fire fly out of the foot, that was cool. 

Someone gave me an 8 HP Yamaha a few years ago but it has a broken bolt in the head and I don't know how to get it out.


----------



## danville_marine (Jan 24, 2013)

> Well took the desicion and disconnet the VRO. I am not sure if i am missing something. Took the tank oil line to the vro pump and a cutted in two and plugged. Plug the line going to the gas line. Disconnet the to blue wires from the tank sensor. Ummm i think i am missing a step please let know.


disconnect wire coming from vro


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks Keelme!!!!!!! [smiley=1-smack-myself.gif]


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

Do i have to disconnet the link between the vro and the lower carb?


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

Check this vid!!!!!!!!!
Let know what you guys think


----------

